# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  فلاش يختبر قدرتك في اللغه الانجليزيه....

## ajluni top

Asalamualaikum

how r u friends,
.here is a wonderful flash that tests ur level in English 

I hope u will get the benefit from it.

http://www.manythings.org/fq/1/9994.html

----------


## ريمي

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## دليلة

يسلمو يديك

----------


## Ahmad Hassan

yeslamo jbt full mark ......... i like it ... its soo easy

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا :Bl (14):

----------


## ابو عوده

شكرا

----------


## رمثاوي نف

يسلمووووووووووووووووووا كثير

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

شكراااااا

----------


## غير مسجل

thank you

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (8):

----------


## بياض الثلج

Quiz Score: 75%  (21 / 28)  Correct: 21  Wrong: 7
Game Points: 214 (out of a possible 560)
Total Time: 262 seconds.


مش ذنبي  :Cry2:

----------


## nawayseh

:SnipeR (27):

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

thanxxx

----------


## النويشى

مشكور

----------


## رشا صلاح

شكرا شباب

----------


## دموع الورد

:SnipeR (49):

----------


## فاتنة

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Bl (35):

----------


## farag hassan

[flash1=الف شكر]WIDTH=400 HEIGHT=350[/flash1]

----------


## kapoky

بجد جامد

----------


## رشا احمد

يسلموا كتير

----------


## mansourab

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## عرفات بلاسمة

شكرا لك

----------


## محمد قحطان

حلو يا حلو

----------


## klah

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكووووووووور

----------


## the_jaguar33

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## راسيل

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ahmadjar

thanh yuooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## tyar

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Bl (12):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ahmed sameeh

:Thinker2:

----------


## ahmed sameeh

:SnipeR (37):

----------


## خالد محمد عبدالله

:152003:  الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ahmed weeka

:8b3914fe8f:

----------


## ahmed weeka

:SnipeR (97):

----------

